# New additions to the family



## CWS (Apr 21, 2016)

Born right before dark today,

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2016)

Mooooooove over bacon.....here comes something meatier....


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 23, 2016)

Cool! A twofer! Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 23, 2016)

Good milk from the momma...Later may be some good eating for you.


----------

